# new silver arowana



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

female monoculus










male jag, hes around 12-13


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what kind and what size


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum, comon silver, 20+ inches


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

what you got to stop it jumping over the side.
it can happen very easy and nice aro also.
dixon


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

awesome pond man! how big is that mofo!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

10'x10'x30''........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

man oh man..you getting avery impressive set up..*bowdown*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thx!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> what you got to stop it jumping over the side.


That's what I was wondering about. Buy damn peacock, that silver is going to get huge in that pond of yours









Nice pickup.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have half the pond covered with a net.. then i cover the other half with a tarp durring the night time hours..

Fish usualy wont jump unless something is wrong.. so im not to worried.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow P! Expanding your collection, huh? awsome job. I have a baby Silver Arowana. I hope it gets just as big as yours.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Really i thought arrows are jumpers?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Really i thought arrows are jumpers?


 In the wild they jump to nail prey from a branch or out of the air..

in home aquaria they jump because of many factors.... they donnot jump for joy.. there has to be something out of the water flying around, or something in the water messing with them....


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i saw the crazy look in your jags eye on the close up, if i were a 20'' silver arrow, id jump









Beautiful fish Peacock, thx for sharing


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

how do you manage to do your water changes? how oftern i am curious to something that size,


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

and how does that work out with no rock on bottom


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I do water changes every month.. around 500-1000 gallons...

some times ill get in and suck the sh*t out with a syphon.. other times i just take out water...

a pond like this should not have gravel, its much more easy to clean with out it.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

how do you cycle something like this??


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you dont.. you just add some bacteria then throw your fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you dont.. you just add some bacteria then throw your fish.


 Thats it! Dang i thought it would be harder.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i ment throw in your fish.. not throw your fish.. lol

cycling a big system like this is worthless. you will endup culturing to much bacteria then what is needed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i want to see a feeding vid of all the fish in that pond


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i want to see a feeding vid of all the fish in that pond


 oh HELL yeah! me too!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm with Death and p45, that feeding frezy would be sick!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

once these larger cichla start eating.. ill get a vid, it will be INTENSE!!!!


----------

